# Trunk Lock 1971 GTO



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

My trunk key has come up missing... I had the trunk lock replaced years ago so the key is not the same as the glove compartment. Can anyone offer advise? Disassemble lock (how to)? Any way to remove the lock to have a key made? Or is it best to replace with new lock? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can get the trunk open from inside the car, remove the back seat to gain access. Any locksmith should be able to either make you a new key, or rekey the lock so it is the same as the glove box.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

might be cheaper just to buy a new cylinder with key though


----------



## 1971greenGTO (Jan 27, 2009)

How wold I gain access to the trunk from inside the car? Removing back seat? The lock smith quoted me $85 just to come out and take a look. Seems too steep ($$) with uncertainty. It was also suggested to punch the lock and replace with a new one. I don't want to damage the trunk... any suggestions?


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, remove the back seat. Also remove the trunk divider if your car still has it. If you are my size you maybe in trouble, but after removing that stuff you should be able to reach/crawl far enough back to get to the lock. Make sure you have a droplight or something so you can see what you are doing. If your trunk is full of stuff you may be in trouble. 
Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a flat blade rod that goes through the lock from the tumbler, slide in a screw driver along side that rod and twist. The trunk should pop open.


----------



## DanLeMan68 (Jan 5, 2020)

1971greenGTO said:


> How wold I gain access to the trunk from inside the car? Removing back seat? The lock smith quoted me $85 just to come out and take a look. Seems too steep ($$) with uncertainty. It was also suggested to punch the lock and replace with a new one. I don't want to damage the trunk... any suggestions?


----------



## DanLeMan68 (Jan 5, 2020)

Take 3/8 Rachet with about 4extensions and 7/16 socket. Remove 5 bolts on lock mechanism. Trunk will open!


----------

